# What music catches the most fish?



## midknight (Oct 22, 2003)

For some reason poker face by lady gaga always catches fish on our boats....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been out fishing and came across guys who were imitating Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles.


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

Tiarafied said:


> Edmund Fitzgerald on a boat?
> 
> Something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> ...


He isn't the only one that plays it. It only works for me when there is about a 3 foot chop on the water, but any other time country normally gets the job done.


----------



## BurnsJackson (Jan 5, 2013)

mcfish said:


> I normally don't like noise when I'm fishin but when big water trolling I swear loud music can help sometimes when the bite is tough.
> 
> Turn up the ZZ Top with the bass thumping, then sacrifice about a quarter can of cold, delicious Bud Light in the water to appease the fish gods and voila! Fish on!
> 
> ...


 
I have never tried ZZ Top, but sacrificing a cold drink and maybe a cool ranch dorito or two always seems to help get em buzzin.

And if all else fails, have a smoke, have a beer and some doritos, and change the music. The fact that you have no hands to fish with seems to work.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

For some reason all music goes on our boat depinding on the guys and level of incpoitance to the crew lol. But go to fish music has to be David Allen Coe !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Loud Music, Loud , Loud , Loud.
Jam it out, They love that ****. 
And to the guy up top who said "Air Supply", Your "Man" card is close to getting revoked and possibly your fishing licence, lmao. JK:lol:


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Any of you ever put the FISH ON SONG on when you need a big bite?....was over fishing the Niagara a couple years back and every time we drifted by some shore bound anglers we had that cranking and a steelie hooked up .....lol


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

The only thing I listen to on my boat is the sound of the motor running and the hum of the downriggers. That is probably because I do not have a radio on my boat.


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

K-rock! If it has to be one song, it's the one song that best demonstrates what we do, let the bodies hit the FLOOOOOOOR!


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

MrFysch said:


> Any of you ever put the FISH ON SONG on when you need a big bite?....was over fishing the Niagara a couple years back and every time we drifted by some shore bound anglers we had that cranking and a steelie hooked up .....lol


Buddy put it on YouTube one day during a lull last year, it took 5 kings one after another before we actually were able to finish listening/watching it. I believe in it now!


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Alman brothers, greatest hits for me... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Luke Bryant cd is stuck in my radio so that's what we listen too. Every time "What country is" comes on it seems like we hook up


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

My dad swore by Fleetwood Mac. "Go Your Own Way" at near full volume blaring out of the Blaupunkt sp? speakers.


----------



## dajinkx (Mar 30, 2003)

SILENCE...............is golden!


----------



## someguy (Feb 14, 2005)

You have to call them. "HERE FISHY FISHY"". "HERE FISHY FISHY"".


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I prefer Iggy Pop, Ramones or Nine inch nails! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Havent figured out fishs songs yet, but in the goose field, everytime lil wayne comes on it is go time!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Slim1213 said:


> Havent figured out fishs songs yet, but in the goose field, everytime lil wayne comes on it is go time!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Do you guys all scream "yeaaaahhhh " and wwwwhaaaaattt"" ? When u choot em?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Slim1213 said:


> Havent figured out fishs songs yet, but in the goose field, everytime lil wayne comes on it is go time!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Come on now you shouldn't listen to music in the goose field. All ears should have full attention on listening to honks from in coming birds. That my friend is a good sound and gets the hart pumping.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ted nugent -Fred bear always works!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

steelhead and salmon love metal, avenged sevenfold!!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Bob Dylan's **** from the 70's


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motox863 (Jan 3, 2013)

someguy said:


> You have to call them. "HERE FISHY FISHY"". "HERE FISHY FISHY"".


Only works with your head underwater. At least that's how I was taught 35 years ago. LoL ! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Iamdoinittron04 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like,reggae haha or,there,is a a song called fish on about landing a 53 lb king u gotta find it and listen if u havent herd it 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

MCJ - local blues player. He has a bass fishing cd that's classic.

Good blues guitarist. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I think I seen this guy on the black river heading out for walleye during boat night.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

metal...but avenged sevenfold isnt metal.
try pantera, lamb of god, and slayer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

80's Ballads

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ouztsconstruction (Feb 24, 2012)

So true!


----------



## Wylan (Mar 12, 2012)

80's rock with a little GODSMACK to make them aggressive!!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Some good old johny cash always gets em going 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

msujberry said:


> There is nothing better than listening to a tiger's game while waiting for a rod to start singing its own song!!!


Exactly what I was gonna say!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mayvillemark (Dec 31, 2010)

Bob seger

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Afro man...

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## select cut (Oct 25, 2011)

Ozzy


----------

